# U.S. Student killed in Mexico, Bus was hijacked



## Wolfmoon (Oct 7, 2010)

*PARAPHRASED, IMO:*

*U.S. Student killed in Mexico, his bus was hijacked by alleged Mexican Drug Cartel*

American born Jonathon William Torres Cazares, 18 was on his way to visit his family in Mexico when he was shot and killed by an alleged drug cartel group. He was a freshman at the University of Texas in Brownsville.

Apparently he was riding a bus when the drug cartel ambushed the bus and pull it over to hijack it.  Hijacking happens all the time to motorist in Mexico. For reasons unknown they decided to shoot young Torres-Cazares and another passenger. Perhaps, they were both Americans? (Good Luck to the rest of the American tourists.)

The incident happened on Thursday, September 30TH about 350 miles south of Houston. Mr. Torres never got to visit his family in Mexico. It is unknown where his body will be buried.

Torres-Cazares was traveling on his own since, the University had stopped all travel to Mexico siting it was too dangerous. The University released a statement and said, they were saddened. The U.S. Consulate expressed condolences. A reliable source has said, the hijacking are on the rise in Mexico. Mexican authorities have said, they can only protect tourist from Dawn to 2 o'clock during the day. 

Source:

Texas College Student Shot And Killed In Mexico
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/10/07/texas-college-student-shot-killed-mexico/

Utb-TSC mours slaying of freshman in Mexico
http://www.brownsvilleherald.com/articles/tsc-117748-university-utb.html


----------

